# Progress



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here is the watersnake skin then the copperhead about to be cast. I will cast tomorrow, after I put a finish on them to see if I can stop the air bubbles from inside the tubes after they heat up during the casting.

The watersnake skin is 4 ft 1 inch long


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, poor snakes no longer have a chance. LL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That water snake looks better than I thought it would look. How did you bring out the color?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> That water snake looks better than I thought it would look. How did you bring out the color?


My theory is that the scales make them look dull and off color. When I scaled them the color came back real good.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The copperheads going to look great. 

Did you make your own molds?
I'm thinking of making some new ones. I want to try the DAP latex. It's rated to 180 degrees. I took a temp reading off some resin and it was at 160 degrees. I have not seen anyone try it with the DAP, so not sure of the results but if it works, then I can do all kinds of molds


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My molds are just a silicone cake pan cut up in sections. I think I have 8 sections. It was one of the small loaf pans. Mama didn't like it so I took it. I think K-mart Wal-mart and Target all have them. Or they used to anyhow.

The copperheads are going to be Diplomat 4 pens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

post a pic please, if you cut them, how are they put together?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you are back to doing the different things like pre hurricane Bobby. You seem to keep trying new exotic things and became the master of it here. Those are going to look great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here is one with 6 holes.
http://www.target.com/Silicone-Solutions-Square-Muffin-Pan/dp/B003FJ6WNW/ref=br_1_30/187-3038405-5964818?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&qid=1275686885&searchView=list&sr=1-30&node=4145431&searchRank=pmrank&searchPage=1&rh=&searchSize=30&id=Silicone%20Solutions%20Square%20Muffin%20Pan&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin

Each tube has lead in it to keep them from floating. I only fill to the top of the square ends.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, thanks

What I plan to try is using some round hard plastic cases (like what you would store quarters inside) then pouring the DAP around them. I'm going to try and save as much of the resin as possible to allow for more pours. I got some molds from a long time ago but it's just too much waist of resin. If this works, it should be perfect size for silmlines up to cigar/big ben or any of the medium size kits...then it's just a easy process to kick it up to the larger pens if needed.

I'm just now getting around to trying some things. wtc3 sent me a rattlesnake skin and I got ill so had to put things on the back burner


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> ok, thanks
> 
> What I plan to try is using some round hard plastic cases (like what you would store quarters inside) then pouring the DAP around them. I'm going to try and save as much of the resin as possible to allow for more pours. I got some molds from a long time ago but it's just too much waist of resin. If this works, it should be perfect size for silmlines up to cigar/big ben or any of the medium size kits...then it's just a easy process to kick it up to the larger pens if needed.
> 
> I'm just now getting around to trying some things. wtc3 sent me a rattlesnake skin and I got ill so had to put things on the back burner


Ok the problem I see with that way is. If you have a few bubbles around what ever you are casting like the snake skin you have no way of getting to them before the poly sets up. Also if your casting skins they have to be on the tubes before you cast them so how are you planning on holding them in the center of the mold?

Now on solid colors and swirls you should have no problems.

I forgot to add. Copperhead has been casted!! Also cast another coral Polaris pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok just checked on the casts, The copperheads are looking great. No bubbles at all that I can see and no separation.:bounce::cheers:

The coral has some separation.sad4smsad_smiles


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I plan to cast normal, skin on tube, tube plugged with cork and put inside the resin


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thinking about it if you make the mold where the tube will be laying down it should work ok.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes, it will be on it's side LOL Not up/down like the old ice cube trays


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> yes, it will be on it's side LOL Not up/down like the old ice cube trays


For some reason that was what was in my minds eye as I was thinking about it. After I thought about it I realized what you were saying. Sorry Old Age thing.sad_smiles

If you use the silcone from like Walmart for sealing windows and stuff (smells like vinegar), be sure to mix soapy water with it before you set it. If you don't it takes forever to set up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I found out the problem with the coral snake skin blank. Why it had so many separations. The tube was not fully round and air came out of the plug and got between the skin and the poly. I think I can repair it.


----------

